# Salt Question



## chopz1 (Oct 25, 2015)

Made my first bacon using Ruhlman's dry cure recipe. His ratio for salt was 2.5% to the weight of the meat. I found it just a bit more salty than I'd prefer. 

My question is, can I decrease the salt to meat ratio to 2.0% safely if I maintain the same amount of instacure #1?


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 25, 2015)

.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 25, 2015)

chopz1 said:


> Made my first bacon using Ruhlman's dry cure recipe. His ratio for salt was 2.5% to the weight of the meat. I found it just a bit more salty than I'd prefer.
> 
> My question is, can I decrease the salt to meat ratio to 2.0% safely if I maintain the same amount of instacure #1?



most definitely..  you could eliminate the salt altogether if you wanted to ...


----------

